# bite suit Rehab



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Any tips on where to get jute material (or flax/linen) to re-cover jacket sleeves? 

Tips from anyone who has done this would be greatly appreciated. 

(it's a several years old Euro Joe, which you can see in a picture in the photo gallery here)


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

*bump* Any preferred places to get yards of good suit material in N. America? How about jute? Suit manufacturers or dealers selling good replacement cuffs? Or any d.i.y. decoy PM me.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Chad... Can Am makes a nice arm cover out of French Linen, I bought a pair for my old Gallais and the new linen Guy is using is great...I did buy a pair of covers when he was using his old material and it was TERRIBLE! (Also bought a suit for a FR Club I worked with and it was a complete waste of money...) He told me he had switched to new material (same linen that some other manufacturers were using) and he made me new covers and I couldn't be happier. I would buy a suit from him made out of the new material if I didn't hate the style he makes them with (no cuffs on the arms or the legs and legs are too "straight" for me) If I could get him to copy the style of a Demanet or Roca or Eurochien for the price he is still selling his suits for I'd buy one from him. Just my 2cents
Toran


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks.

I hadn't considered Can-Am mostly because of their bite sleeves I've seen (like made out of outdoor seat cushions:-? ). I still have a 2 inch nylon collar and a velcro harness that I got from them almost five years ago, and I'm happy with both of those. Their ebay bite stuff still looks the same..... so I"d need to write them first to be sure that I'd get the better material.

(I've also heard that Euro Joe will probably sell me covers...)


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Charlie Kirshner has some nice stuff. 
http://www.canine-consultants.com/

One of our guys here got a sleeve for his suit not too long ago. I would call him, they are not on his site.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Chad, no disrespect to Euro Joe as I would take their suit over a can am but I do prefer the new Can Am material to the euro joe material but thats my opinion. I had my old gallias jacket with the can am covers at the cert, wish I would've known you were looking as I could've showed you the covers I have. His old material was something akin to car seat upholstery, it was aweful, but his new stuff is the real deal... I would make sure you talked to Guy first to make sure its the new stuff. Good luck.
Toran


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks guys.:-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Talk to Terri at sundogs.com I think she has a guy that does this for her.

The suit material name is kept super secret. LOL It is actually material they use for a filter. : )

Looking up French linen will make you crazy.


----------



## jim kirkendall (Jan 31, 2009)

this may be crazy but,, I have a jute rug I know I could fashion a sleeve out of or make repairs.They come in all sizes at all the big boxstores.Just a thought.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep, we made Jambierres out of one, and the dogs thought they were great.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd love to see the jambierre Jeff, any pics? All of the jute rugs that I have seen are woven way to losely to ever be used for a bite surface (would snag teeth and the like). If there are tighter woven rugs I'd love to see a pic so I know what you guys have used. 
Chad have you made a decision yet or gotten any other good info?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't have any pics. It was a rug from K mart. : )


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Toran Scott said:


> Chad have you made a decision yet or gotten any other good info?


I haven't contacted anyone yet. I will say that you are the second person to say the CanAm covers are good (the other was Daniel from Windy City WDC). I've clearly been taking my sweet time, but really appreciate everyone's input (thanks Jeff, for mentioning http://www.sundogsgear.com/, I hadn't heard of them)..., even the rug idea*. I'll update this thread when/if I get the suit mended. 

*:lol: 
I live with a young dog who has serious doormat drive (we find them all over the yard). So, I'll have to keep an eye out for good bite rugs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice one. Plan on shaping that with a clicker? Could get yourself a rug cleaning 3 on him. : )


----------

